# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  DONDE DIJE DIGO, DIGO DIEGO. De la ´nuclear del mar´ a beneficiar toda la costa

## NoRegistrado

> D. P. torrevieja  El primer movimiento de tierras ligado a la construcción de la planta desalinizadora se produjo en febrero de 2007, aunque la obra había sido adjudicada en 2006. La Generalitat se opuso radicalmente a la construcción impulsada por el entonces gobierno socialista y siguió defendiendo el derogado proyecto del trasvase del Ebro. El entonces diputado autonómico del PP, Esteban González Pons, calificó la desalinizadora de Torrevieja como "*la nuclear del mar"*, además de asegurar que se realizaba en la zona de impacto del Parque Natural de las Lagunas, sin evaluación ambiental. El entonces diputado provincial del PP *Domingo Soler* aseguró que la ingesta de agua desalada provocaba *"atrofia testicular".* 
> El Ayuntamiento* cerró una exposición* en el casco urbano sobre la obra e incluso una campaña de Acuamed de entrega promocional de agua desalada en las playas por "insalubre". El Tribunal Constitucional resolvió que era un proyecto de interés general y, por lo tanto, que la competencia para autorizarlo era Estatal ante las exigencias planteadas por la Generalitat. El grueso de la planta se acabó en 2010. Pero el mismo conflicto entre el Gobierno y el Consell paralizó el visto bueno a la instalación de los colectores de captación y retorno del agua del mar casi dos años. Discurren por el puerto, competencia de la Generalitat.
>  La llegada de Mariano Rajoy al ejecutivo a finales de 2011 desbloqueó las autorizaciones. El equipo de gobierno del PP ha ido modulando desde 2011 su visceral lenguaje en contra de la planta para pasar a valorar los beneficios de las obras de restitución territorial, previstas desde 2007 y ligadas al mismo, como la reurbanización del barrio de San Roque. *Y el debate sobre el impacto de las salmueras en el litoral ha desaparecido*.


http://www.levante-emv.com/comunitat...ta/992285.html

Es gracioso ver como se cambia el discurso, y al final se hace lo evidente, lo sensato y lo que corresponde.
Cañete, Pons y Soler se van a dar un atracón comiéndose sus palabras. Y tendrán la caradura de ahora afirmar todo lo contrario.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

